# My "I can't look at my receipt" haul =)



## artisick (Jan 20, 2009)

Ok, so these are 3 different hauls. But all in all, this is the biggest purchase I have ever made.. even if it is 3 (F&F, CCO, & freestanding store haul). I just put everything together in one picture. Wow, I so don't wanna look at all of my receipts.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









*eyeshadows pictured:*
(top row, left to right) rice paper, nylon, dazzlelight, warming trend, goldmine, carbon
(middle row, left to right) pagan, humid, newly minted, contrast, plumage, freshwater, star by night, shadowy lady
(bottom row, left to right) pen 'n' pink, girlie, swish, cranberry, post haste, shale, twinks, top hat, beauty marked

*friends & family:*
- almost all those eyeshadows listed, yikes.
- wisteria eye trio (dame edna)
- royal tour eye trio (dame edna)
- 2 penultimate eyeliners in blacktrack
- possum nose pink l/g (dame edna)
- splendid l/g (dame edna)
- frozen dream l/g (chill)
- naked frost l/g (chill)

*CCO: *
- makeup case (fafi)
- belightful iridescent powder (fafi)
- smooth harmony beauty powder (heatherette)
- x-rocks sheertone shimmer blush (neo sci-fi) *wanted a backup*
- spaced out sheertone shimmer blush (neo sci-fi) *wanted a backup*
- fresh green mix mineralized eyeshadow duo
- top hat e/s (starflash)
- star by night e/s (starflash)
- pagan e/s (alexander mcqueen)
- e/s in post haste, warming trend, pen 'n' pink
- phosphor nailpolish

*freestanding store:*
- blush pro palette
- 2 eyeshadow (15) pro palette
- ricepaper e/s (b2m item)


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 20, 2009)

WOW!! I am scared to look at your receipt!!! Amazing Haul!!!


----------



## cindiaz (Jan 21, 2009)

Amazing haul!!!!


----------



## xbrookecorex (Jan 21, 2009)

I am droolingggg with jealousy at the amount of eyeshadows you get to depot!


----------



## Amanda11762 (Jan 21, 2009)

OH MY! That is one hell of a haul. I imagine you won't be shopping anytime soon. hehe....yeah right. haha.  Great stuff!


----------



## hotpinkanthia (Jan 21, 2009)

Nice haul.  You did buy a lot but I've been really loving all the new collections too.  The penulitimate liner is amazing!  Is it going to be DC?  IF so, can someone please let me know so I go out and buy 10 more.


----------



## artisick (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xbrookecorex* 

 
_I am droolingggg with jealousy at the amount of eyeshadows you get to depot!_

 
Lol, I think I'm gonna bust a sweat depotting all of them!


----------



## ARmakeupjunkie (Jan 21, 2009)

!!





!!

Enjoy!!


----------



## mscasanova (Jan 21, 2009)

so jealous!


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 21, 2009)

Ok, you need to adopt me so we can share all that loot, lol!

I'm sooooo jealous!!!

ETA: I showed my husband the picture and he said "Holy SHIT!!!!" =P


----------



## melliquor (Jan 21, 2009)

Bloody hell girl... that is an awesome haul.  I wouldn't want to look at the receipts neither... throw them away and stay in denial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## christineeee_ (Jan 21, 2009)

whoaaa!! now that's a haul! ;P


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Jan 22, 2009)

J.E.A.L.O.U.S.Y.Y.Y.Y.Y.Y.Y.Y.Y.Y.Y.Y.Y.Y.Y.Y.Y.Y.  Y.Y.Y.Y.Y.Y.Y.Y.Y.Y.Y.Y.Y

Am I the only one who doesn't depot my eyeshadows??

I keep everything else in pallettes....blush, msf, powders, but eyeshadows i keep in drawers. I guess it's cause i have so many, it just wouldnt be worth....i'd need like 20 pallettes.

PS,

Humid is my absolute fav Mac shadow ever!! Great Choice!!


----------



## elmo1026 (Jan 22, 2009)

OMG I am so jealous of you. Plus, I am really scared to look at your receipts. But good luck girl at depoting. and mariette i dont worry i dont depot either. i have never tried. i am kind of scared.


----------



## artisick (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~MARIETTE~* 

 
_J.E.A.L.O.U.S.Y.Y.Y.Y.Y.Y.Y.Y.Y.Y.Y.Y.Y.Y.Y.Y.Y.Y.  Y.Y.Y.Y.Y.Y.Y.Y.Y.Y.Y.Y.Y

Am I the only one who doesn't depot my eyeshadows??

I keep everything else in pallettes....blush, msf, powders, but eyeshadows i keep in drawers. I guess it's cause i have so many, it just wouldnt be worth....i'd need like 20 pallettes.

PS,

Humid is my absolute fav Mac shadow ever!! Great Choice!!_

 
Lol, no. I used to never depot. But once my collection started growing, I had to do something about it. Especially since I travel a lot.. it's easier to take with me when they're in palettes.  It's just the LE eyeshadows in nice packaging that I don't depot now.

But I looove humid now =) and thanks <3


----------



## elmo1026 (Jan 22, 2009)

hey artisick,

if you love humid . you should try this look. humid on the lid with plumage in the crease and what ever highlight you want. i use nanogold or vanilla. it look beautiful. i did this look on my sister and my niece they love it.


----------



## ~MARIETTE~ (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *artisick* 

 
_Lol, no. I used to never depot. But once my collection started growing, I had to do something about it. Especially since I travel a lot.. it's easier to take with me when they're in palettes. It's just the LE eyeshadows in nice packaging that I don't depot now.

But I looove humid now =) and thanks <3_

 

I dont travel too much, but i do get what your saying. I guess its the exact opposite for me. I couldnt sift through all the pallettes i'd accumulate to look for the color i want. I keep my shadows color coded-green shades in one drawer ect....but i guess i could do that with a pallette too. Old habbits die hard.

YES-humid is soooo mindblowingly awsome. Blue is my eyeshadow color of choice(yea, im aware of all the shit people talk about blue), then green. Once you've graduated from Humid try Swimming(YUM) they are awsome together. I do that look wayyyyyyyy too often.


----------



## hello_my_apple (Jan 22, 2009)

omg is this real?!!! lol

awesome haul!


----------



## artisick (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elmo1026* 

 
_hey artisick,

if you love humid . you should try this look. humid on the lid with plumage in the crease and what ever highlight you want. i use nanogold or vanilla. it look beautiful. i did this look on my sister and my niece they love it._

 
Thanks for the tip! I actually think that's what the MUA told me to try too. So I'll def try the look out


----------



## artisick (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~MARIETTE~* 

 
_I dont travel too much, but i do get what your saying. I guess its the exact opposite for me. I couldnt sift through all the pallettes i'd accumulate to look for the color i want. I keep my shadows color coded-green shades in one drawer ect....but i guess i could do that with a pallette too. Old habbits die hard.

YES-humid is soooo mindblowingly awsome. Blue is my eyeshadow color of choice(yea, im aware of all the shit people talk about blue), then green. Once you've graduated from Humid try Swimming(YUM) they are awsome together. I do that look wayyyyyyyy too often._

 
Ooh i see. Well everyone has their own way of organization and it's what works best for you! Do you have pictures of your collection? I'd love to see all your e/s!

Lol I own swimming but I haven't really used it yet. I've been iffy with greens before this haul. Just because I'm worried about how it'd look on my skintone. But the MUA did a look with humid and I loved it!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 22, 2009)

All my e/s are in 15 Pro Palettes and these 28 CS palettes .. and I have over 180 shadows...I can not imagine having that many pots taking up that much space...I am too OCD for that....


----------



## Blushbaby (Jan 22, 2009)

F.A.B haul - enjoy your goodies x


----------



## artisick (Jan 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_All my e/s are in 15 Pro Palettes and these 28 CS palettes .. and I have over 180 shadows...I can not imagine having that many pots taking up that much space...I am too OCD for that....




_

 
Oh yeah, I know what u mean. I had to immediately depot all of them lol. It took me awhile but I just can't have all those pots laying around. That 28 CS palette fits the MAC pans? I wasn't sure if it did.  Does it have the magnetic bottom too?  Maybe i'll get that next time.


----------



## piecesofmeg (Jan 23, 2009)

Dang girl what a haul!
I've been looking high and low for spaced out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you're so lucky!


----------



## Misty (Jan 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_All my e/s are in 15 Pro Palettes and these 28 CS palettes .. and I have over 180 shadows...I can not imagine having that many pots taking up that much space...I am too OCD for that....

http://i349.photobucket.com/albums/q...27/28empty.jpg_

 
These exist?! I must get that! haha.


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 23, 2009)

So....did you ever look at the receipts?? =P


----------



## shyste (Jan 23, 2009)

Awesome Haul!!!!


----------



## trinity27109 (Jan 23, 2009)

*looks around* 
Did I accidentally walk into "The Traincase"? 






 That's an amazing, awesome haul girl! Enjoy!!


----------



## artisick (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *trinity27109* 

 
_*looks around* 
Did I accidentally walk into "The Traincase"? 






 That's an amazing, awesome haul girl! Enjoy!!_

 
Lol, I'd post pics of my collection but I'm waiting til it's specktra worthy? 



And no, I didn't look at my receipts.. just through them directly into my receipt drawer. Does anybody else keep receipts in a lil drawer like I do? Lol. I figured I spent like 400-ish? Ugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no definitely more than that.


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *artisick* 

 
_Lol, I'd post pics of my collection but I'm waiting til it's specktra worthy? 



And no, I didn't look at my receipts.. just through them directly into my receipt drawer. Does anybody else keep receipts in a lil drawer like I do? Lol. I figured I spent like 400-ish? Ugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 no definitely more than that._

 
I'm horrible, I throw most receipts away after about a week or so, unless it's for something big, like a TV, if I think there's a chance I'll end up needing to take it back, or if there's some kind of warranty on the receipt.


----------



## orkira (Jan 27, 2009)

I am so jealous of your haul of eyeshadows.  Enjoy your awesome haul.


----------



## NewlyMACd (Jan 27, 2009)

Good gawd almighty.  I know that was a super fun hauling experience


----------



## -Merel. (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh My God.

Thats amazing!!!


----------



## honey_babee (Jan 27, 2009)

omigosh, im so jealouss <333

definitely need to hit up a mac soon.


----------



## fafinette21 (Jan 30, 2009)

yowzaaaaa!! amazing!! its like every eyeshadow in existence haha! you are making me crave a no holds barred mega haul which is sooo bad for me! shame on you


----------



## artisick (Feb 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fafinette21* 

 
_yowzaaaaa!! amazing!! its like every eyeshadow in existence haha! you are making me crave a no holds barred mega haul which is sooo bad for me! shame on you _

 
lol i'm sorry i'm sorry


----------



## PinkMelodyO (Feb 3, 2009)

WOW i'm jealous!!!!!


----------



## gardenteaparty (Feb 4, 2009)

what a haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  !!! I sooo want that fafi bag.It's too expensive on ebay arghhh


----------



## cuiran (Feb 5, 2009)

super nice haul...


----------

